# plants in pots?



## sschreiner5

Hello I am new to aquariums and have some questions abouts plants. I was at a new LFS (well new to me) yesterday and I was looking at their plants and they had some in little plastic pots. My question is are they in the pots only to make it easier to sell or can they remain in the pots? I was thinking I could just bury the pots in my gravel. Will that be ok for the plants? On one end of my tank the gravel is 3 inches thick so they would fit but I dont know if they can stay in the pots. What plants, if any, can be kept in a pot in my aquarium? Also if I can leave the plants in the pots is there anything I should do to fertilize them or is whatever is in the pots going to be enough? I was going to ask someone at the store but decided I'd rather get some advise here then go back and ask them questions.

Here is a pic of the one plant I do have. It isn't dieing but ins't really growing much either. Its the small plant, the larger one is fake. The only thing I do for the plant is turn on the light, its a plant light but thats all I know.


----------



## SevenNoOni

I always thought it was for easy sale. I remove them carefully usually the brown material they put on is kinda a pain in the *** to remove. but i have seen people plant them in bigger pots before in the tank.


----------



## jrman83

You can leave in the pot if you like. Just make sure none of the stuff (rock wool) gets into your tank. It can get caught up in your fish's gills and kill them. I see no reason why you couldn't put half a root tab underneath in the pot.


----------



## BBradbury

Good morning ss...

I've always removed the plants from the pots. I never liked the idea of the the "rock wool", the material around the plant, in my tanks. I believe the rock wool will hinder the growth of the plant roots, because the roots are packed together so tightly. Just one opinion of course.

If you want to repot the plants in a large pot, then that would work. I have a lot of my aquatic plants in larger pots. I use a combination of pea gravel at the bottom and top and organic potting soil in the middle. 

B


----------



## sschreiner5

Ok this is great news for me. Thank you all! I will look into repotting in a larger pot but I thik I will try one in its original pot first. I am assuming pretty much anything will work for the pot as long as it aquarium safe and has some holes in it? I have seen rock wool before but I am not sure if thats what this LFS store has in the pots or not. 

jrman83
Tell me more about root tabs. What is it? How long do they last? I invision a pill or something.... Would I still put a root tab in if I use soil or is that just if I stick with rock wool? 

BBradbury
Where do you get organic potting soil? Is it specifically for aquariums or aquatic plants? And the pea gravel, is it just to keep the soil there? So I could use pretty much whatever in place of the pea gravel?


----------



## susankat

Rock wool is basically the same thing as insulation so you would want to remove that.

Root tabs are tablets youi put under each plant in the substrate. Its used with just about any kind of substrate.

Most any kind of potting soil will work as long as it doesn't have fertilzers in it. As ferts needed for land plants are different than those used by aquatic plants.


----------



## jrman83

Just ask the lfs if the have root tabs. Whatever way you go, you should be able to put all or part of a root tab inside the pot underneath the plant, or possibly in the substrate underneath the plant. They will last about 2-3 months.


----------



## BBradbury

sschreiner5 said:


> Ok this is great news for me. Thank you all! I will look into repotting in a larger pot but I thik I will try one in its original pot first. I am assuming pretty much anything will work for the pot as long as it aquarium safe and has some holes in it? I have seen rock wool before but I am not sure if thats what this LFS store has in the pots or not.
> 
> jrman83
> Tell me more about root tabs. What is it? How long do they last? I invision a pill or something.... Would I still put a root tab in if I use soil or is that just if I stick with rock wool?
> 
> BBradbury
> Where do you get organic potting soil? Is it specifically for aquariums or aquatic plants? And the pea gravel, is it just to keep the soil there? So I could use pretty much whatever in place of the pea gravel?


Hello again ss...

I just use the standard organic potting soil. Have been for quite a while. Miracle Gro has a good product. You can get the potting soil and the pots from the local hardware store. 

I use about a four inch tall, plastic pot. I use the pots with the holes, because the plant roots will grow through the holes and make sure you peal off the store label on the bottom of the pot.

Just put an inch of aquarium pea gravel in the bottom, then the potting soil to within an inch of the top of the pot and put in the plant. Top off the pot with more of the pea gravel and press everything down just a little to make sure the plant is secure.

The best time to plant is during a large water change, with the water level way down, it makes pot placement much easier. The key is to *slowly ease *the pot down into the water, so the pot fills slowly with the tank water. Using potting soil in your tank can be very messy if you're not careful, because of the potential for a lot of floating debris. When the bubbles stop, you can place the pot, but again, be very careful. Just for fun, I've attached an old pic of one of my potted tanks. I started using a different fert and this tank is a jungle now.

If you have any questions just let me know.

B


----------



## sschreiner5

Thank you! That is very usefull info. Thats a good looking tank, nice plants. Myabe some day I'll have some like that. The one plant I have now is kinda lame but at least its alive!


----------



## williemcd

Ideally, you will remove them from the pot, carefully free the roots and put them directly in your substrate. If you like the intermediate substrate of potting soil, check out Diane Walstad's book.. Keeping them in pots will root bound them.. Give em room to spread out!.. You'll be rewarded with vigorous plants. Bill in Va.


----------



## seahorse75

I bought a bag of Miracle-Gro Organic choice potting mix, could someone confirm if it's safe to use to plant my plants? Will be using terra cotta pots. 
(I have fancy goldfish)


----------



## seahorse75

Now I have google and people are saying Miracle-Gro Organic choice isn't safe and to use sphagnum moss? I have sphagnum moss since I have a collection of orchids.


----------



## Rob72

use the sphagnum moss, it is better and safer, i have it in 2 of my tanks


----------



## williemcd

I too grow orchids.. and have 600 gallons of NPT's.. Only one which at this time is a Walstadd tank.. The rest of the tanks: (2) 155G's are PFS substrate with no soil.. the 125G is a clay based substrate that I got from Tractor supply... $5.00 for 40 lbs... great for plants... 
Sphagnum moss?.. Miracle grow?.. read the contents..please.. generally they supplement the media with ferts of some sort... I mean they gotta have "value add" don't ya think?...
Do not ever put soil/substrate into your tanks that have terristerial ferts added.. 
For the Walstad tank, I bought the cheapest TOPSOIL you can find.. No additives.. just really compost... Bill in Va.


----------



## cidly24

the tank is amazing!!!


----------



## BBradbury

seahorse75 said:


> I bought a bag of Miracle-Gro Organic choice potting mix, could someone confirm if it's safe to use to plant my plants? Will be using terra cotta pots.
> (I have fancy goldfish)


Good morning sea...

I've used this brand in my planted tanks for about a year and am very pleased with it. I keep low light plants in pots and this potting mixture will nourish the plant for several months. 

I change half the water in my tanks every week and haven't noticed any problems. My Fancy Guppies, Corydoras and plants are thriving. Will send some recent pics, if I remember to do it.

PM me if you need any specifics on the product or on potting procedures. You have to be very careful using potting mix in you tanks, it can get messy but the results are well worth it.

As always, just one old "waterkeeper's" opinion.

B


----------

